
Ask HN: Do you use nocode programming tools? What’s the state of the art? - blickentwapft
I’ve revently found that games programming nocode tools are incredibly sophisticated.<p>I wonder why back end server application development tools aren’t?<p>Why do I have to write <i>everything</i> in code?<p>I would have thought by now I’d be able to wire most of it up nocode and fill in the gaps where more sophisticated stuff is needed with code.<p>So I wonder, what is the state of the art in nocode?<p>What is up and coming, what looks exciting and promising?
======
gitgud
Retool seems pretty [1] _state of the art_.

No/Low code is just a new phrase for the older and less-cool _visual-
programming_ , which has been a mirage since computer graphics came out...

[1] [https://retool.com/](https://retool.com/)

